# Rose Lake



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Has anyone fished Rosed lake this year and How difficult is it to get a Kayak on it?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you pay 3 dollars for a fishing pass you can drive pretty close to the lake. Probably a 150 yard carry to get your yak down the hill. Probably will take two trips to get all your equipment down there. Going back up the hill is what sucks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have not fished it this year.
If you go through to the back of Hocking Hills Campground just past the pool, there is an access road down to the lake. The steep trip down isn't bad at all...it's the one back up that will truly test your stamina. 
Always thought it would be a great $ making idea if the campground had 4-5 rowboats down at the lake to rent by the hour.

Sorry Flathead...must have still been typing when you answered.
When did they start charging a $3 fishing pass?


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks guys ! So for $3 dollars I can drive pretty close or I can take the road to through the back of Hocking hills campground ?

Also when you fished it last how was it ? I mainly fish for bass .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Have not fished it this year.
> If you go through to the back of Hocking Hills Campground just past the pool, there is an access road down to the lake. The steep trip down isn't bad at all...it's the one back up that will truly test your stamina.
> Always thought it would be a great $ making idea if the campground had 4-5 rowboats down at the lake to rent by the hour.
> 
> ...


It used to be a dollar. Then a couple years ago they bumped it up to 3 dollars.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

faycofishin said:


> Thanks guys ! So for $3 dollars I can drive pretty close or I can take the road to through the back of Hocking hills campground ?
> 
> Also when you fished it last how was it ? I mainly fish for bass .


Spend the 3 dollars if you are taking the yak. If you want to hike and save the money you can go in from the other side. That's maybe a half mile hike. Water there is always gin clear. I only fish it for panfish. Always catch a few bass while there.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> Spend the 3 dollars if you are taking the yak. If you want to hike and save the money you can go in from the other side. That's maybe a half mile hike. Water there is always gin clear. I only fish it for panfish. Always catch a few bass while there.


Thank You for the information I will be spending the $3


----------

